# Mouse wheel not working



## Yeehaakankin (Dec 30, 2005)

Lately i have had the problem that the mouse wheel is'nt working tried to reset mouse and or re-configure it but still doesn't work ( BF2 ) some other games it works just not BF2. At one stage i had it working then i either updated a Patch or a driver somewhere and now no worky mousy.......
Can anyone help me out or find a new release for a Logitech Cordless Duo.
I searched Logitech's site to find nothing???
Cheers Adam


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

try to go to control panel, then click on "system". under hardware go to device manager. I then click on "human interface devices" i think it's called. then uninstall the mouse and then unplug it. after that plug it back in and it should install drivers automatically. if this doesn't work, just go get a cheap optical mouse. i have a 30 dollar microsoft (blue) optical and it is excellent for gaming.


----------



## ramrohan (Sep 24, 2004)

Get a logitech G5 or G7 , its very comfortable for gaming and doesnt cause problems like this......

To make it simple for you 

GET A NEW MOUSE!!!!!


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol

try opening it up  and cleanin it ;p

my mouse has started double clicking with i single click -.- cant micro on wc3 

anyhoo gettin the razer krait :d


----------

